# Blue Stuff In Betta Cup's At Pet Stores?



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I'm sure everyone has been at a pet store a time or two. You could be shopping for a betta or just passing by. And you notice the water is got a little blue look to it. Some on here may know why but I thought I would let the rest of you no.. 

So there is a product named METHYLENE BLUE, it is in some ICK Treatment meds, it basically is a anti fungus treatment, it help prevent, fin rot, ick, velvet and other internal & external parasites. This is why it will be in these cups because there small and the fish is stressed and had been shipped to the store, so the store will put the in the cups with a little methylene blue, to help the fish.

The next thing this product is very good for, and a lot of experinced fish keepers and breeders use it. And that is for cleaning you aquatics, decor, plants, aquarium's and the part that I like most is soak fish nets in it.
If I have one fish that's sick or having a bad day, and then I need to go scoop up a different later on. I want that net to be clean, so I always have my nets soaking in a bucket of is.

Now I love using this for breeding, because it's safe on baby fry and it kills fungus. So if the dad don't take as good of care as he should they still won't get fungus. The biggest killer to fry is velvet. And this is away to keep that from happing plus keep more problems form happening..
Also I after a spawn is old enough, and I move them to a grow out tank then I clean that tank real good and let the aquarium soak with methylene blue in the water for a coupe hours. 

Even all my clear plastic containers that are a little over a gallon that are housing bettas, I put a couple drops in each one. 

So I just wanted to let everyone no what they are seeing at the pet store. And more important the benifets that it does. Even when fish are not sick you should make sure things are very clean before putting it another fish water.
Thanks everyone.......


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info! One of my bettas did arrive with the "blue stuff" in his cup. He was not in the best of shape so I thought the person who sold it put Windex in there or something lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you put the stuff in the breeding tank before spawning or after the fry hatch?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

To much can kill your benifical bacteria, I add half of what they tell you to put, I add it a little after the fry hatch, or a little bit before I breed them it don't matter really.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

